# [irq]conflit?  (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

## gglaboussole

Bonsoir à tous,

Depuis quelque jours c'est panique à bord... impossible de trouver une piste, alors je m'en viens chercher votre aide.

De façon totalement aléatoire   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   (je viens de faire le test, sur 10 boots 7 sont concernés...) js suis victime d'une sorte de conflit irq :

```

Dec 15 11:32:18 laboussole kernel: irq 16: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Dec 15 11:32:18 laboussole kernel: Pid: 0, comm: kworker/0:1 Tainted: P            2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #1

Dec 15 11:32:18 laboussole kernel: Call Trace:

Dec 15 11:32:18 laboussole kernel: <IRQ>  [<ffffffff8105eba3>] ? __report_bad_irq.clone.1+0x30/0x7c

Dec 15 11:32:18 laboussole kernel: [<ffffffff8105ecf8>] ? note_interrupt+0x109/0x175

Dec 15 11:32:18 laboussole kernel: [<ffffffff8105f6f4>] ? handle_fasteoi_irq+0xa7/0xd2

Dec 15 11:32:18 laboussole kernel: [<ffffffff810047c3>] ? handle_irq+0x17/0x1d

Dec 15 11:32:18 laboussole kernel: [<ffffffff810044ef>] ? do_IRQ+0x54/0xbc

Dec 15 11:32:18 laboussole kernel: [<ffffffff813aed93>] ? ret_from_intr+0x0/0xa

Dec 15 11:32:18 laboussole kernel: <EOI>  [<ffffffff81008f80>] ? mwait_idle+0x6b/0x6e

Dec 15 11:32:18 laboussole kernel: [<ffffffff8100070c>] ? cpu_idle+0x54/0x73

Dec 15 11:32:18 laboussole kernel: handlers:

Dec 15 11:32:18 laboussole kernel: [<ffffffff812784a2>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x56)

Dec 15 11:32:18 laboussole kernel: [<ffffffffa074fb37>] (nv_kern_isr+0x0/0x54 [nvidia])

Dec 15 11:32:18 laboussole kernel: Disabling IRQ #16

```

C'est tout nouveau puisque je tourne avec ma gentoo sur le même matos depuis 1 an et demi

de ce que j'en comprends il y a un conflit entre nvidia et usb_hcd....

Ils partagent effectivement la même irq, mais jusqu'ici cela n'a jamais posé problème :

```

jerome@laboussole ~/Desktop $ cat /proc/interrupts 

           CPU0       CPU1       CPU2       CPU3       CPU4       CPU5       CPU6       CPU7       

  0:        119          0          0         72          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:          0          0          0       3854          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  8:          0          0          0         24          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      rtc0

  9:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 12:          0          0          0     146109          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 16:          0          0    1299978          0          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb3, nvidia

 17:          0          0          0          0        104          0          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ahci, oxygen

 18:          0          0          0          0          0          0       6193          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   firewire_ohci, ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb5, uhci_hcd:usb8, pata_jmicron

 19:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb7

 21:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb4

 23:          0          0          0          0          0          0          2          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb2, uhci_hcd:usb6

 40:          0          0          0          0          0     266153          0          0   PCI-MSI-edge      ahci

 41:          0          0          0          0          0     121989          0          0   PCI-MSI-edge      eth0

NMI:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   Non-maskable interrupts

LOC:    1215124    1443499     625193     224442    1975897     866393     505062     449537   Local timer interrupts

SPU:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   Spurious interrupts

PMI:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   Performance monitoring interrupts

PND:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   Performance pending work

RES:      13249      24961        775        376       3275       1445        371        276   Rescheduling interrupts

CAL:       9535       6968      16191      49050      12368      21717      34350      31806   Function call interrupts

TLB:      14506      35867      22528      16098      67424      74952      86700      78340   TLB shootdowns

TRM:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   Thermal event interrupts

THR:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   Threshold APIC interrupts

MCE:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   Machine check exceptions

MCP:         73         73         73         73         73         73         73         73   Machine check polls

ERR:          7

MIS:          0

```

70 % de mes boots se caractérise par ce " Disabling IRQ #16" 

Le "symptôme immédiat est que X se retrouve quasi gelé (je passe de 10000 fps à 10 fps avec glxgears !) 

J'ai trouvé quelques post sur google concernant le même problème, mais tous sans solution !

J'ai essayé sans succès les choses suivantes :

-compiler en modules les pilotes ehci , uhci plutot qu'en dur

-l'option irqpoll option comme suggéré par dmesg -> freeze complet du système, reset inévitable   :Sad: 

-d'autres versions des drivers nvidia (actuellement 260.19.29)

-le dernier kernel stable (2.6.35-r15) au lieu de mon 2.6.36-r5

-l'option reroute for broken irq du kernel

Mon Bios (CM GA-EX58-UD4P rev. 1.0 version F13 ) ne me permet malheureusement pas (ou alors je suis un gros boulet...) d'assigner des irq manuellement, et n'a aucune option PNP "OS"... me permettant de gérer les irq par l'OS plutot que par le bios...

C'est arrivé si subitement que je crains un problème matériel...

Merci par avance de votre aide..

Infos supplémentaires :

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.5.1, glibc-2.12.1-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_920_@_2.67GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 21 Dec 2010 11:15:02 +0000

ccache version 3.1.3 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1, 3.1.3

dev-util/ccache:     3.1.3

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.8

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.5.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ABI="amd64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA ETQW googleearth license(s) PUEL QUAKE4 dlj-1.1 AdobeFlash-10 AdobeFlash-10.1"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

ASFLAGS_x86="--32"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CAMERAS="canon"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_DIR="/home/.ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="4G"

CDEFINE_amd64="__x86_64__"

CDEFINE_x86="__i386__"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

COLORTERM="gnome-terminal"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/hddtemp/ /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-qYD189Ur55,guid=bbdb000ce7e4299937494fa10000002a"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DESKTOP_SESSION="gnome"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-av --with-bdeps=y --keep-going"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs candy ccache distlocks fail-clean fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/axel -a -o "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GDMSESSION="gnome"

GDM_LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

GDM_XSERVER_LOCATION="local"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID="this-is-deprecated"

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL="/tmp/keyring-RpklZN"

GNOME_KEYRING_PID="5413"

GPG_AGENT_INFO="/tmp/keyring-RpklZN/gpg:0:1"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx"

GSETTINGS_BACKEND="gconf"

GUILE_LOAD_PATH="/usr/share/guile/1.8"

HOME="/home/jerome"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.21/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.1/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev wacom"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVACC_HOME="/usr/share/javacc/"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LINGUAS="fr"

LOGNAME="jerome"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xPortage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.5.1, glibc-2.12.1-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_920_@_2.67GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 21 Dec 2010 11:15:02 +0000

ccache version 3.1.3 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1, 3.1.3

dev-util/ccache:     3.1.3

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.8

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.5.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ABI="amd64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA ETQW googleearth license(s) PUEL QUAKE4 dlj-1.1 AdobeFlash-10 AdobeFlash-10.1"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

ASFLAGS_x86="--32"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CAMERAS="canon"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_DIR="/home/.ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="4G"

CDEFINE_amd64="__x86_64__"

CDEFINE_x86="__i386__"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

COLORTERM="gnome-terminal"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/hddtemp/ /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-qYD189Ur55,guid=bbdb000ce7e4299937494fa10000002a"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DESKTOP_SESSION="gnome"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-av --with-bdeps=y --keep-going"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs candy ccache distlocks fail-clean fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/axel -a -o "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GDMSESSION="gnome"

GDM_LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

GDM_XSERVER_LOCATION="local"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID="this-is-deprecated"

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL="/tmp/keyring-RpklZN"

GNOME_KEYRING_PID="5413"

GPG_AGENT_INFO="/tmp/keyring-RpklZN/gpg:0:1"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx"

GSETTINGS_BACKEND="gconf"

GUILE_LOAD_PATH="/usr/share/guile/1.8"

HOME="/home/jerome"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.21/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.1/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev wacom"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVACC_HOME="/usr/share/javacc/"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LINGUAS="fr"

LOGNAME="jerome"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.21/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.1/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/lib64/php5.3/man/"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage)"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

NOCOLOR="true"

OPENGL_PROFILE="nvidia"

ORBIT_SOCKETDIR="/tmp/orbit-jerome"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.5.1:/usr/games/bin"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc sparc64-freebsd ppc-openbsd x86-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd x86-cygwin amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SANDBOX_COMPAT_LEVEL="16"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/roslin /usr/local/portage"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/klibc:/usr/lib64/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib64/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib64/libsoftokn3.so"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/home/jerome/Desktop"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/axel -a -o "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.5.1"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBYOPT="-rauto_gem"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"

SANE_BACKENDS="hp"

SANE_CONFIG_DIR="/etc/sane.d"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/laboussole:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/5422,unix/laboussole:/tmp/.ICE-unix/5422"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

SSH_AGENT_PID="5455"

SSH_AUTH_SOCK="/tmp/keyring-RpklZN/ssh"

STAGE1_USE="multilib nptl nptlonly unicode"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USB_DEVFS_PATH="/dev/bus/usb"

USE="X a52 aac acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dri dts dv dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif faac faad ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gimp glib glitz gnome gnome-keyring gnutls gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk iconv id3tag ieee1394 imagemagick java jpeg lame lcms libnotify libsamplerate libsndfile mad matroska mikmod mjpeg mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib musepack nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin odbc ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 quicktime raw readline sdl session smp sndfile sox spell sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification stream svg sysfs taglib tcpd theora tiff truetype twolame unicode usb v4l vcd vdpau vorbis wavpack wma x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="canon" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="hp" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

USER="jerome"

USERLAND="GNU"

USERNAME="jerome"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL PHP_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VBOX_APP_HOME="/opt/VirtualBox"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa"

WINDOWID="48278021"

WINDOWPATH="7"

XAUTHORITY="/home/jerome/.Xauthority"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/usr/share/gdm"

XDG_MENU_PREFIX="gnome-"

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE="f88ba92cc9aa7ed4add3aa184a2a95d9-1292933582.585582-395015621"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

XZ_OPT="--memory=max"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

z=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.21/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.1/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/lib64/php5.3/man/"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage)"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

NOCOLOR="true"

OPENGL_PROFILE="nvidia"

ORBIT_SOCKETDIR="/tmp/orbit-jerome"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.5.1:/usr/games/bin"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc sparc64-freebsd ppc-openbsd x86-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd x86-cygwin amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SANDBOX_COMPAT_LEVEL="16"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/roslin /usr/local/portage"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/klibc:/usr/lib64/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib64/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib64/libsoftokn3.so"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/home/jerome/Desktop"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/axel -a -o "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.5.1"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBYOPT="-rauto_gem"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"

SANE_BACKENDS="hp"

SANE_CONFIG_DIR="/etc/sane.d"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/laboussole:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/5422,unix/laboussole:/tmp/.ICE-unix/5422"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

SSH_AGENT_PID="5455"

SSH_AUTH_SOCK="/tmp/keyring-RpklZN/ssh"

STAGE1_USE="multilib nptl nptlonly unicode"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USB_DEVFS_PATH="/dev/bus/usb"

USE="X a52 aac acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dri dts dv dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif faac faad ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gimp glib glitz gnome gnome-keyring gnutls gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk iconv id3tag ieee1394 imagemagick java jpeg lame lcms libnotify libsamplerate libsndfile mad matroska mikmod mjpeg mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib musepack nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin odbc ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 quicktime raw readline sdl session smp sndfile sox spell sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification stream svg sysfs taglib tcpd theora tiff truetype twolame unicode usb v4l vcd vdpau vorbis wavpack wma x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="canon" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="hp" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

USER="jerome"

USERLAND="GNU"

USERNAME="jerome"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL PHP_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VBOX_APP_HOME="/opt/VirtualBox"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa"

WINDOWID="48278021"

WINDOWPATH="7"

XAUTHORITY="/home/jerome/.Xauthority"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/usr/share/gdm"

XDG_MENU_PREFIX="gnome-"

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE="f88ba92cc9aa7ed4add3aa184a2a95d9-1292933582.585582-395015621"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

XZ_OPT="--memory=max"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

Options du kernel relatives au cpu

```

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_API is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT is not setGA-EX58-UD4P (rev. 1.0

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_API is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT is not setGA-EX58-UD4P (rev. 1.0

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_KSM is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

# CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_KSM is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

# CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

```

----------

## guilc

Ce probleme me dit quelque chose. C'est un souci que j'ai eu sur mon laptop il y a quelques mois de cela. Mais avec une carte intel.

Jamais résolu (jamais trouvé la raison). C'est ce problème : https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=474624

Et chez nvidia, tu n'es pas seul, on en parle là : http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=143434 Pour nvidia, certain parlent de désactiver powermizer.

Je tourne aujourd'hui en 2.6.36.

La première chose que j'essayerais si j'étais toi, c'est le dernier kernel

----------

## El_Goretto

J'ai connu ce genre de truc (tiens, j'ai encore 1 ou 2 neurones en état de marche) avec des  cartes réseaux.

La bonne pratique est déjà de commencer par désactiver dans le BIOS tous les périphériques inutiles (ports séries, parallèles, firewire, controlleur disquette, etc) pour faire un maximum "de place".

Ensuite, suivant les cas, s'il s'agit de périphériques PCI, cf la doc de la carte mère pour connaître les emplacements et les IRQ associées afin de trouver une combinaison "chacun chez soi".

Pour de l'USB en conflit avec ta carte graphique, en dernier recours le plus simple serait peut être d'utiliser d'autres ports USB de ta machine, non? Bon, par contre, pour trouver quels ports sont sur quel hôte USB/IRQ, ben ça fait partie du plaisir de la chose  :Smile: 

----------

## gglaboussole

Merci les gars pour vos réponses et les liens que vous m'avez donné   :Smile: 

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut je n'ai malheureusement aucun moyen de gérer les irq manuellement avec ma carte mère (pas d'option relative aux irq, ni de fonction PNP pour décider si les irq sont choisies par le BIOS ou l'OS...)

Cependant j'ai peu être trouvé un "workaround" qui, je l'espère ne sera pas source d'instabilité ou d'autres problèmes...

En faisant un modinfo nvidia j'ai trouvé cette option : NVreg_EnableMSI:int qui permet d' utiliser le CONFIG_PCI_MSI:y de mon kernel

"Message Signaled Interrupts enable a device to generate an interrupt using an inbound Memory Write on its  PCI bus instead of asserting a device IRQ pin. "

J'ai donc éditer mon /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia.conf et ajouter l'option suivante : NVreg_EnableMSI=1...

et là :

```

jerome@laboussole ~/Desktop $ cat /proc/interrupts 

           CPU0       CPU1       CPU2       CPU3       CPU4       CPU5       CPU6       CPU7       

  0:        119          0          0          1          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:          0          0          0         93          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  8:          0          0          0          7          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      rtc0

  9:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 12:          0          0          0       1597          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 16:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb3

 17:          0          0          0          0         89          0          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ahci, oxygen

 18:          0          0          0          0          0          0       5509          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb5, uhci_hcd:usb8, firewire_ohci, pata_jmicron

 19:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb7

 21:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb4

 23:          0          0          0          0          0          0          2          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb2, uhci_hcd:usb6

 40:          0          0          0          0          0       9089          0          0   PCI-MSI-edge      ahci

 41:          0          0          0          0          0        232          0          0   PCI-MSI-edge      eth0

 42:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0        845   PCI-MSI-edge      nvidia

NMI:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   Non-maskable interrupts

LOC:      14056      11598       5985       2383       9232      22073       5507       9141   Local timer interrupts

SPU:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   Spurious interrupts

PMI:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   Performance monitoring interrupts

PND:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   Performance pending work

RES:        230        103         48         24        140         98         40         36   Rescheduling interrupts

CAL:       4236       3747       3826       5044       4745       3395       4803       3988   Function call interrupts

TLB:        232        322        145         85        225        657        551        152   TLB shootdowns

TRM:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   Thermal event interrupts

THR:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   Threshold APIC interrupts

MCE:          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   Machine check exceptions

MCP:          2          2          2          2          2          2          2          2   Machine check polls

ERR:          7

MIS:          0

```

Ma carte nvidia ne partage plus l'irq 16 avec uhci_hcd   :Very Happy:   mais se retrouve en 42...

Plus d'erreur au boot, mais je laisse mon poste en non résolu, car je n'ai pas suffisamment testé....mon X sera t'il stable ou va t'il rencontrer des problèmes de performances??

Je vous en dirais plus après quelques temps...

----------

## El_Goretto

Un peu OFF, mais depuis ce matin, je me suis un peu documenté sur la gestion des IRQs, et ya des choses intéressantes sur ce blog (cf les related posts)

SMP affinity and proper interrupt handling in Linux

MSI-X – the right way to spread interrupt load (pour la culture)

----------

## gglaboussole

pas OFF du tout, merci pour ces liens   :Wink: 

pour le moment tout continue de fonctionner à merveille avec ma nvidia gérée en  PCI-MSI-edge..

----------

